# MotherboardName



## lernen.2007 (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

mein PC funktioniert nicht und ich glaube es liegt an Motherboard. Ich habe PC aufgeschraubt. Wo sieht man die Name von Motherboard?

Danke


----------



## michaelwengert (24. Juli 2006)

Müsste irgendwo draufstehen 
Meist zwischen den PCI-Steckplätzen


----------



## DrivenHoliday (24. Juli 2006)

Manchmal ist ein Aufkleber unter Motherboard, bei älteren ist er oft am CPU.


----------



## chmee (24. Juli 2006)

Oder beim Booten die lange Nummer unten links aufschreiben.
Aus dieser kann man die Firma und das Mainboard rausfinden.

http://www.biosflash.com/bios-id.htm
http://www.bios-info.de/

mfg chmee


----------

